# April 26, 2011



## klaus (Mar 30, 2011)

Yah, I know, all you guys are done for the season. I got another 16" today and am firing up the Bobcat for another run. I hope you folks in the lowlands are ready for some big water next month, because we have seen no melt as of yet. Took this picture about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Keep it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Ya you can keep it, but we don't mind the pic's lol! Dont be afraid to take/post more


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

More pics!


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

What Camden said we have goten like 7 inches of rain this week and want to see something other than rain.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

And it's suppose to rain all day tomorrow and half the day thursday


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

Yup, if it warms up quick, this whole area is in for a flood. I think we've got somewhere around 150% snowpack in the Uintas right now.

Edit: I was wrong. We're closer to 130%.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=134181&nid=149


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Im sure the flags off the house have a purpose?

Maybe something like when the snow buries them your in serious trouble?


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I think I would get closterphobic with that much snow.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I got tired looking at that picture !


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

DeVries;1282441 said:


> I think I would get closterphobic with that much snow.


Is that the fear of getting closertosnow.:laughing:

Claustrophobic........................like the fear of being packaged in a small present by Santa.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Klaus sounds like a german boy


----------

